# 2019 Fender MIM Player Tele $400



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

plain Jane but a decent deal









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Great deal


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I was just about to pm you about it then I realized what section I was in.good deal👍


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

And you don't have it home yet for resale ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> And you don't have it home yet for resale ?


that’s my mo but I’m just a little busy atm to go running around today. I don’t expect it to last so might as well pass it along


----------

